# anther Fbar question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

My daughter has for a few years different addresses than the one she has now.When I fill the forms out should I use her current address or accurately list all the different ones she had.

Thanks 

Bernie


----------



## quincy (Oct 25, 2011)

berniej said:


> My daughter has for a few years different addresses than the one she has now.When I fill the forms out should I use her current address or accurately list all the different ones she had.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bernie


I would think just the current one.


----------

